
Reusable Validations in Rails Form Objects – Freeletics Engineering - omko
http://freeletics.engineering/2017/04/19/reusable-validations-in-rails-form-objects.html
======
al2o3cr
define_singleton_method seems like overkill when setting @errors would
accomplish the same result.

